# Dorm Room Betta, First Time Owner (Lot of Things)



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello Everyone! 
Would like you to meet Drax! My First Betta! 









The picture was taken with my Cellphone which does Drax no justice (Will try to get much better shots later)! He is a handsome Lavender color which deepens near the top of the head. His two long Ventral fins are bright Red with white tips. His Pectoral fins have a hint of green/blue. His Dorsal, Caudal, and Anal fins first start dark blue then slowly fade from lavender, to finally an almost red edge. 

Might as well explain a few things about myself... 
I'm a junior in college, living in a Dorm and always stressed out to near freak out mode. Studying to become a Graphic Artist, and Artist in general (Hence my LOVE of Drax's coloration) 

Yeah enough about me, sure you all want to hear about how and why I have a Betta in my Dorm Room, and my location because many of you are surely shaking your heads going. "Goodbye Drax, you have about a week..." 

At my Dormitory they had a 'Fishing For Diversity'... thing which consisted of grabbing a vase and selecting many many colored rocks or spoon fulls of gravel to fill the bottom of your vase with. Each type of gravel and or Rock had a post-it under it with lines like. "I come from a Middle Class Family." or "...High Class Family.", going all the way too... "I am a native English Speaker." (Bout 30 types of .... stuff, nothing sharp or metal, just plastics). 

The students who had gotten vases (Were limited) then were given a Betta. (Don't worry, I had rinsed out the vase and had rinsed off the stones and gravel, the water in the vase is Spring Water.) We were also given care sheets and a container of Betta Fish flakes. (All Free btw) 

I have read over your site for the past few hours and already I feel so bad for Drax! So I already know that I should give the little guy a bigger container... Which I shall do within the next few days. 

Next, The reason his colors seem so faded is he was being backlit by my DeskLamp. Reason? ... St. Louis in December. My room is near the end of the Dorm, I have the Thermostat at 90F but... it's only 60F, probably even a little less! My friend who was with me told me she used to keep Betta's at around 60F and they lived up to 3 years... but she was also from an area that 60F inside is the COLDEST it would get. Honestly I think the Temp in my room just went down again... I got a shiver. 

So how would I (For the Next Few Days till I got home for the weekend) keep Drax as warm as possible! Supplies... I'm an Art Student so if you suggest something Odd that works... I probably have it haha. 
Worst comes to worst I could call one of my friends who live in one of the so called 'Hot Rooms' and have her look after him. 

Why do I care so much about a fish I got for Free just a few hours ago? 
...
Because he's really my first ever pet. 
When I was little, me and my brothers had fish... Goldfish, some other ones... but my parents did most if not ALL of the work. 
Have a dog at home whose 15yrs old... but she's TECHNICALLY my older brothers dog. 
So Drax is really MY first pet. When I got called my name and given his little container, which was VERY small compared to the vase. He didn't do much while many other fish seemed so much more vibrant, and colorful. Drax seemed dull. Was walking back to my room, a little upset I got a sad probably ill fish, I heard a splash. Was almost like night and day, already Drax has shown such a fun personality! Then later when I put the light (To keep him warm) on him I saw just how intricate his coloring was. So... could I call him a Veiled Lavender Dragon? (His Body scales are much lighter than his fins coloring) 

Such As... 
He likes to stare at me, and when I was surfing this site for more care info he was then looking at my laptop screen. I think he has sensitive hearing or... motion sense since my cellphone was just one vibrate and it sent him in a Frenzy when it vibrated on the table. Like a dog he follows the food I'm holding (I show it to him then slowly move it to the top of the vase and give it to him.) 
Also normally I should be ripping my hair out by now from stress (Slight Exaggeration). I seem so relaxed just watching Drax lazily motor about and then dart around when something interests him. Haha he was looking around just now, looked at me for a moment now he's watching me type... Are Betta's smart fish or are all fish like this? 

Bottom-line, I love animals, I love anything colorful, and I love Eastern Culture about Fighting Fish. 
So I just want to know how to keep the poor little guy from getting too cold. For the next few days. 
Also just to remind you that I am aware of it (I noticed it's a big buzz word) I am aware that a Vase is not 2.5 Gallons or 5 Gallons, but I'll probably fix that this weekend. At the moment he seems content, not sitting at the bottom, or hovering at the top to get the heat. Just calmly floating around the middle of the vase going up and down every now and then just curiously looking around my dorm room. 


Also (If you think I write too much you should try talking to me in Real Life, I'm ever worse haha.) What do the fin orientations mean? Like with dog ears, when their popped up straight it means their alert, and when they are down and back it means their uncomfortable. So with Drax, having his fins up and out means? and down means? Seems like he can't really make up his mind which way he wants them..... 

Ok just saw the oddest thing... he was yawning (Can fish yawn?) since his mouth opened alot wider then when he just... opens it for the sake of it. And two bubbles popped out of his gills when he closed his mouth, where he then darted up to the surface for air. 

Anyway sorry for the small thesis on why a Nervous/Overworked/Paranoid/Artist CAN'T try to explain something in simple "My room is cold please help!" I'm a writer, got a give you all the sides, that I just sort of got Drax, quickly grew fond of him, and don't want my first (I have full Responsibilities) pet to get sick or well... be in pain. 

But any... *Stops self from typing* Ok I think you have WAY More than enough info to go on...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

When a Betta flares (poofs his fins out) He is trying to make himself look larger and tougher. Mine flare at me all the time, though it's possible their trying to show that their healthy and ready for action and food lol. When their not flared (most of the time) he's just kinda curiously looking around, resting, amost anything really.

Bettas are considered to be the smartest aquarium fish. They are the only fish who can recognize their owners. Maybe your Betta even realizes you saved him. I heard one person say that Bettas can get so attached to their owners that they become depressed if they leave on vacation for awhile!

Bettas aresome of the only aquarium fish smart enough to have indivisual personalities. For example, my Betta Neon who's in the larger tank is chilled and relaxed about things and just cruises around. My other unnamed Betta is in the smaller tank and is constantly zipping all over the place. It sounds like you have a calm Betta.

Congrats and welcome to the world of Bettas!!! (=


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmm... Makes sense then. Drax flares when he's looking at me after I've startled him... hopefully he'll get use to me putting stuff down near him. 

*Update* Sorta... Seems my lamp (Which has one of those twisty Energy Saving bulbs so it... doesn't get too hot, just sorta warm) has been keeping the Vase water a decent temp. Probably not warm enough at all, but not 'Chilled' by any means. Least I'll sleep easier now and now wake up to a Fishy Ice Cube. 

How are Betta's with Moving them around? 
Currently brought the Vase up to the Dorm Lobby where it's warm (While I go outside for a smoke break... which can last an hour (Procrastinating Work). I'm no clod with handling containers but wanted to know if moving them around stresses them too much.

As for the saving thing... Awwwww ya made me get a warm feeling in my normally cold heart hahaha. 
To add to this... He MUST have been raised in that little dinky cup... probably from Wallmart or Petco, Since his Top Fins and Bottom fins seem to be slightly curved to the right as well as his two spine like fins as if he had always been confined to a shallow living space.

Kinda nervous though about the possibility of leaving Drax at home (Where it would be much MUCH warmer) this weekend for a more permanent home. My mother was... less than thrilled about the idea of taking care of a fish (She's even let several of my expensive Rare Fauna (Orchids, Toad Flowers, Pitcher Plants) die while gone at school for even just a few days. Seriously how she killed the my Giant Toad Flower (Was finally about to bloom too) in a week... I'll never know... Bottomline on this... At the Dorms he gets plenty of attention... but cold. Home he gets warmth but probably 0 attention (He'd get fed but that would probably be the extent of my mothers warmth). 

Getting Drax a 2 gallon tank or 2.5 ... (Somewhere in that range) is first priority though for this weekend. He's relaxed so far from what I can tell but he's constantly bumping his head into the glass as if he just wants to stretch out abit. So I feel bad that he's confined to a... 2 liter vase. 

As for that Trademark of "They can live off plant Roots!" Ok I get that they eat meat but I still want to have a plant above the water with it's roots hanging around... I got several choices at home (Plants I already have living in Water filled Vases). 
Several Snake Plant Stalks
Mother and Law's Tongue Stalks
Spider Plant (Sometimes called Ribbon Plants) 
As well as Bamboo stalks

Would any of those be good? Or would like they kill Drax with some unknown plant bi-product that I'm unaware of?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

For the tank I reccomend a large sized kritter keeper. They're usually $8-$15 and are 2.5 gallons. They also come with lids and you can buy a kritter light or undergravel filter or both seperate if you want those. I know that certain plants such as java fern, anubias, etc. would work in there because they would fit, but sorry IDK about your plants.

As for moving your Betta, does he form stress stripes afterward? How long do they last usually?


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh? Really they are only that much? Hmm... Yeah I can invest in one (Literally the definition of Poor College Student/Starving Artist, yeah my parents help but I wouldn't want to ask them to buy stuff for my fish haha) 

Heh... he must like the light since he's just swimming around the top now (Yes I'm sure he's alive!) Just hope he doesn't wear himself out doing all of that. 

As for plants... eh I'll look into more. 

Stress Stripes? (Has only had and know about Betta's for less than 8hrs). 

Last thing, how can you tell if they are hungry? Only fed him like 2 flakes when I first got him then had to fish out several that had floated to the bottom and it made me feel unclean with those flakes just floating around Drax. 

Aww he's doing the glass nudging again like a Dog wanting to go outside haha Then again I think he likes the feel of the glass... after looking at it, and nudging he swims along it in a loose spiral to the top of the vase. 

Who knows maybe this is normal but your talking to someone who gets entertainment from literally watching paint dry. (Cuz... I paint... heh) 

ONE LAST THING! ... I swear... is there anything to do to like interact with your Betta? Like... I dunno... Fish toys? They make stuff for Canaries so why not a fish that's probably just as smart... and quieter...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

IDK about fish toys but for a minute or 2 you can put a mirror in front of the glass and he can excersize his fins (flare!) Stress stripes are horizontal stripes that appear on the fishes side when it is stressed. Doesn't feed your Betta too much, they're really easy to over feed. Their stomach is only the size of their eye. Sorry I don't know the exact feeding scedule for flakes because I use pellets. I usually feed 4 pellets a day, I'd do maybe 3 flakes a day? You probably shouldn't trust me, though, because I never really researched flake feeding scedules!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Do they normally attack their food like their shredding it haha couldn't tell if he was just starving or if they just naturally attack it. Got him to eat one...

All I know is that if I can keep Drax going till Winter break (Starts December 18th and goes till about Mid January) I'll have a month of nothing to do but pamper Drax (Well... and totally get trashed with friends over the holidays *Cough*) 

Hmm... he seems to yawn alot (The vase is literally a foot away from me so I can see him even when typing) maybe turn the light off and risk the cold? ....................... *Starring at Drax's fins as they get magnified from an odd curve in the vase* that... doesn't look right. Are those holes... or are those paddling fins just meant to be very feathery... God now I know how a mom feels when they think their kid has some horrible disease just because they have a cough...


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Take it from someone who went through the Graphic Design program, I know a lot about the stress it can do to you. My now ex-boyfriend was the same way, stressed out and ready to quit until he adopted (read: stole) my friend's dwarf hamster (which technically we weren't allowed to have -shrugs-) and has been a lot more calm and much, much happier.

So I know from first hand experience that having a pet can reduce your stress BIG TIME, which might explain why I've been obsessing with wanting another pet, something that I can take care of and blah, blah, blah.

Congratulations on the new friend!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

demonicangel132007 said:


> Take it from someone who went through the Graphic Design program, I know a lot about the stress it can do to you. My now ex-boyfriend was the same way, stressed out and ready to quit until he adopted (read: stole) my friend's dwarf hamster (which technically we weren't allowed to have -shrugs-) and has been a lot more calm and much, much happier.
> 
> So I know from first hand experience that having a pet can reduce your stress BIG TIME, which might explain why I've been obsessing with wanting another pet, something that I can take care of and blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Congratulations on the new friend!


Well... I have a dog at home that we've had since I was 5, (She's 15) just she was purchased for my brother as a gift way back then so yeah he's even farther away then I am School wise but still HIS dog in a sense. Drax is mine hehe. ................. uh why is Drax's right eye like... swollen now as if it's coming out of his head? (Sick feeling) Someone please tell me that that happens sometimes and just goes away like he bumped his eye on the glass. Because seriously like... within the last few minutes...


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

(Twitch) 
I turned the light off to maybe let him rest and even just seeing his shadow move around I can STILL see that right eye swollen. He seems... fine he ate earlier. 

*Observing him out of corner of eye* FINALLY I think he's settling down to sleep.... err... getting... comfy? .... WTH is he doing? ... ugh I think the water already got cold again but I don't want to turn the light on again, it's literally like in the vase almost like a lamp shade. Maybe the brightness bothered his eye? 

*Still watching Drax* Darnit! Stop swimming along the glass! That can't be good for your eye! 

I'm nervous because well... I have no materials besides .... food. Like I said I got him last night at my dorms for Free. It's just the one eye so it will just go away if he rests right.... *Sweats* RIIIGHT?


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm starting to think maybe his eye was always like that... but the cold has taken a turn for the worse... even I'm freezing! Decided to take action and called Residential Housing and put in a request to have the heating urgently checked and fixed (Hey it's not all for Drax, I've been freezing for almost 2 weeks just finally complaining).

I moved the lamp back alittle, put the vase into a snow hat (Generic snow hat) and tucked a cloth into that and draped it halfway over the opening of the vase. The cloth is what I have the lamp directed at. So it will warm the vase but not blind Drax. 

*Feels water* .................. it's cold. 

Just like always... Finally something good happens to me and I get a nice Betta fish... Then the fun is pulled out from under me like a free trial. "Ooop! Sorry you had your 4hrs of Betta fish fun! Now you have to worry ALLLLLL day while in class if they fixed the heat while you were gone and if he'll be ok when you get back." 

Any Advice on keeping him Warmer! I actually only have an hour before I need to get ready for classes! It's 20F outside, my window sucks out heat, we have no heat...



*EDIT*

Had forgotten all about my friend who also got a Betta fish too and complains about her hot room... Texted her, she's awake. Taking Drax to her MUCH warmer room now! *Runs* She actually knows how to take care of Betta fish


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*EDIT AGAIN* As of 7:45am this morning... Drax has been moved to a 80F room. She says I was right to bring Drax... "Yeah Dude, this water is freezing!" So ok still worried but she said she'd (well before she went back to bed) look at his eye later. Kinda nervous though... Her Ruby red colored Male Betta is in a small shallow dish (Ran out of vases for her she'll get one today) it's bout 4 inches tall and 8 inches wide... least he's warm >.>. But she yawned and put Drax's much taller Vase right next to her's... Let's just hope that when Drax warms up he doesn't get any ideas... 

Case your wondering... I named him drax, after my favorite James Bond Villain 
Sir Hugo Drax, http://www.jamesbondwiki.com/page/Hugo+Drax Kinda similar looking mouths they have hahaha As well as him having the same coloration as the Deadly Orchid that Drax uses...


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats on the new buddy & wanting to take care of him properly  

They also make clear tupperwear type 3-5G tubs (at Staples I found them)...for $5-$10, and
then grab a Tetra preset heater (about $10), and he should be happy as a clam.
A cheap, low light plant that floats is Anacharis...my bettas like sleeping on it. 

Also, maybe I missed it...but if you use distilled water, it lacks minerals...You'll need to add back essential minerals w/ something like Seachem Replenish...OR, switch to tap water & use a conditioner on it to neutralize harmful ammonia/chlorine/chloramines/heavy metals (such as PRIME).

Hope this helps & I'm not repeating what someone else said LoL ;-)

PS - Oh ya, and the flakes are good...but he would love a treat of frozen bloodworms or brine shrimp. Watch him freak out over it! lol


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Here, I'll put together a simple care sheet so that you'll know what supplies you'll need to pick up for your little buddy... Congrats on the new fish and welcome to the forum!! 

2-2.5 gallon container (It's not advised to go much smaller because it's harder to heat and you'll have to change the water constantly!)

Water conditioner (Pick it up at walmart, add it to tap water to make it fish safe! Cheaper and better for your fish than distilled or bottled)

25 watt adjustable heater (bettas to best at temperatures above 76 degrees F)

Betta pellets (more nutritional value and less messy than flakes)

Aquarium Salt (also from Walmart, the most commonly used fish medicine, is safe to use for 10 days or less)

Some kind of tall decoration close to the water surface... Bettas breathe air from the surface, so they like to have a place to rest by the water surface sometimes.

A hiding spot. You can use a mug or cup to make a makeshift cave! 

As for care, just change the water 100% every 2-3 days, and add the water conditioner to the new water. Then feed him 3-5 pellets a day. A betta's stomach is as big as their eyeball, so not overfeeding is important! 

Good luck with your betta fish!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

baylee767 said:


> .
> 
> Bettas are considered to be the smartest aquarium fish. They are the only fish who can recognize their owners.


That's not true at all. Cichlids and Goldies are much more intelligent than bettas and many fish can recognize owners from other people besides bettas.

To the OP.. Congrats on the fish.

Maybe I missed it but do you have a dechlorinator for your water? It's very important you get one because the Chlorine and Chloramine in tap water is highly toxic to fish. 

As for fin orientation fins that are held high are a sign of a confident, healthy fish. Fins that are cramped or low are signs of an unhealthy fish. Yawning could be a sign that he has some internal parasites on his gills, especially if he does it a lot. If his eye is red and swollen he could have pop eye which is a symptom of a bacterial infection and will need to be treated with medication.

Until you can buy better food feed him a small pinch of flakes in the morning and at night. Pelleted foods are a better choice over flake but either will do as long as the flakes have enough protien. Feeding a variety of foods will keep your fish in optimum health.

Until you get a bigger tank your going to want to change the water every single day. If not, harmful ammonia will build up in the tank and can burn your fish.


----------



## FearlessLiter (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi! You have very interesting questions and I'm enjoying your enthusiasm. I'm also a college student (zoology) and got my first betta a few months ago. A word of caution: Don't let him distract you too much. I have to study in the library now because of my fish! (I brought him into my home and he kicked me out!)

On the Eye: There is something called Pop eye and depending on the cause, it can be helped. That's all I know about it. There are sites that cover it and there are books you can probably find in the library. Missouri? You have a vet school and I bet they have a library that will help. 

You need a heater and a thermometer. Ambient temperature matters. Fish are ectothermic, so you have to find a way to apply heat. Lamps may help in a small tank. My dorm stays cold even in 50F weather (in the south, that's cold) Also, I suggest getting the biggest tank you can afford and the dorm allows. This is more because you will be too busy to give him the frequent water changes he needs in a smaller tank. The initial cost is kind of high (my 5 gallon tank was $36), not to mention all the accessories needed, but it's worth it if it means your new roommate is healthy and happy. Just make sure it's spacious and has plenty of air-water contact for maximum oxygen diffusion. 

Watching fish is known to reduce blood pressure. I've also found my betta to be therapeutic. 

Holes in his fins could be fin rot. 

If you take pictures (really good ones that are well lit and display your concerns well) you can post them in the other blog about sick bettas and ask for opinions on what he has and how to treat it. It's great for getting quick responses when research would take days. 

There is such thing as photophobia. A flashlight will help determine that, I THINK. (Swear by nothing I say and understand I know nothing)

Moving a betta can stress them especially if they are already compromised. If he is ill, you want to do as few water changes as possible while helping him (this is where bigger tanks are nice) and make those water changes as stress free as possible. 

I understand your fears of leaving him at home. I have a bird that lives with my parents and I nearly cried at the site of her cage. I would never leave my fish with them. He would die and I'm surprised the bird has lasted this long. 

Fish interaction: It happens. They are smart. They watch you and know when you're looking at them. Mine swims up to greet me. Do they ask for food? I think so. Mine "dances" where I put his food every morning around 8. Toys? There was a floating rock my fish messes with from time to time, but I think he is testing it for edibility. You can train them. Classical conditioning. 

Plants: I have lucky bamboo in my tank. It's been there a week and we've had no problems. He was playing with a piece of root yesterday. 

Have fun with your fish! He seems to be in good, caring hands. They ARE entertaining! They have their own personalities (much to my surprise) and I suspect that once you get him a permanent set up, he'll relax. I hope that helped. I've found looking stuff up and getting help from people here to be great. You'll gain your own knowledge as you go along- it's really fun and amazing.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

"That's not true at all. Cichlids and Goldies are much more intelligent than bettas and many fish can recognize owners from other people besides bettas."

Was just going to post that - ya beat me to it!!!  My large cichlids are almost "dog smart"!!! 

To the OP: Yes, CONGRATS, on your new betta - he is BEAUTIFUL!! 

Till you can get a proper set-up, I have found setting the fish container on a heating pad set on low helps a BUNCH - I had to do that once for a few days in a pinch and it worked like a charm! 

Hope that helps!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> That's not true at all. Cichlids and Goldies are much more intelligent than bettas and many fish can recognize owners from other people besides bettas.


 
Lol whoops I meant one of.

I agree lith FearlessLitter ( Awesome username ;D) it's possible it's popeye, but post some pics of it first to verify it before using any medications.


----------



## FearlessLiter (Sep 30, 2010)

First of all, I must apologize: I said "site" when I meant "sight." I love puns, but only when intentional! Anyway, I also heard that if you have bamboo, the shoot can be under water, but the leaves will rot and thus need to be above the surface.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree on the goldie comment, I have three of them and after just two weeks with me they already seem to recognize me. <3

To the OP! I'm glad you stumbled across this website.. it looks like everyone has given you a lot of info to digest. It can be stressful to worry over your betta, so just do your best to relax. He should be fine once you get everything set up the way it should be. Post some more pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Lion Mom said:


> Was just going to post that - ya beat me to it!!!  My large cichlids are almost "dog smart"!!!


I just read an article where a study was done that shows that oscars have the social skills of a 3 year old human.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum DormDrax,

Drax is a really pretty multicolored vt, though from what you've said, he sounds a bit sick.

 like everyone else is saying, big tanks are better, heaters are necessary, frequent water changes with good ol' tap water and conditioner are good (for conditioner I reccommend Prime by seachem, it only needs 2 drops per gallon, so it lasts a long time), and clean water will pretty much fix everything that's wrong (apart from possible parasites)


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey another St. Louisan! Im at msu in Springfield right now but my fam still lives in south county


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

As for tanks, walmart has a 5g starter kit that has the tank, hood, filter and lights for like $30. That and heater and you are set. It gives you plenty of room for your Betta, it's easier to clean and since you seem to be a plant person it is big enough to do some cool planting with (bettas LOVE live plants)


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

What you really need is 
A. A heater; preferably an adjustable one (has a temp dial at top- will be the most expensive)
B. A tank. You can just use a critter keeper/plastic container. Filtration is not necessary.

If you dont have a filter, live plants would be a good idea as they absorb ammonia put out by the fish. Spider plant, pothos, arrowhead plant, lucky bamboo and peace lily will work great for this. You can also try aquatic plants but they are generally more demanding in terms of light and nutrients. The ones that arent (such as anubias and java fern) are slow growers and wont help much with water chemistry.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your helpful comments! 

I got the Dorm... People to fix the heat issue so now my room is a Toasty 75F instead of 50F. (A power outage over Thanksgiving break messed up ALOT of peoples heaters in the dorms). I feel bad with all the moving around and stuff but I'm certain Drax will make it to Sunday... yes my friend said she would watch him while I go home (My friend who drives me home has a Race Car pretty much... with Manual and it's VERY low and jerks... Drax would be in a blender! so Sunday when my parents drop me off I'll give him to them. Their car is smoother. Got Mom interested (Pretty much Guilt-ed her) so over the weekend I shall get a tank... maybe 3gallons or so. Temp Gauge.... Other Vital stuff you all mentioned. My friend says he seemed alot better once he warmed up so maybe he's fine now...

As for the Yawning... I hope it's nothing it almost seems.... Cute. 

Water changing... might not be till sunday unless my friend does it for me. I keep telling myself it's just a Bad Motel... better than where he WAS but still better... Then he'll get to the Condo hahah.

Really I think most of the issues were due to cold. 

Going to get him from my friend when she's back here (She's out). 

I'll take better pics when I get him back. 

He might not be in the best home now... but least I have Love for him... hope he knows it.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> What you really need is
> A. A heater; preferably an adjustable one (has a temp dial at top- will be the most expensive)
> B. A tank. You can just use a critter keeper/plastic container. Filtration is not necessary.
> 
> If you dont have a filter, live plants would be a good idea as they absorb ammonia put out by the fish. Spider plant, pothos, arrowhead plant, lucky bamboo and peace lily will work great for this. You can also try aquatic plants but they are generally more demanding in terms of light and nutrients. The ones that arent (such as anubias and java fern) are slow growers and wont help much with water chemistry.



Just read about the Spider plants being mentioned... (Missed it earlier) It's settled then haha... Drax's new home will be a 5G tank furnished with colored stones (Smooth I have a collection, just glass not metal) Floating Spider plants (I'll anchor them alittle so they won't sink if Drax yanks on them) Several Bamboo stalks... it's going to be a little forest for him! No don't bother... I won't SMOTHER him with plants... maybe one stalk in each corner, few baby Spider Plants along a few sides, and one bigger one floating down from the center :3


Oooh wonder if I can get my hands on a Bladder Wort! (Water Plants that eat small insects) which would probably keep alot of unwanted pests out.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Hehe, I bet Drax would enjoy eating those small bugs himself! XD

I have to suggest Java ferns as plants though, cause even if they grow slowly in dorm conditions, they won't die on you! Yes, they might not help the water all that much, but they will help a little and there's nothing to be concerned about if you change your water frequently.

I don't exactly have a green thumb (managed to kill a supposedly hardy marimo ball >_<) and my ferns are doing great in my dorm! 

If you change the water 100% once every three days, your betta will be fine in a 3 gallon, live plants or not.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

... kinda waiting on my friend to get back and tell me to pick up Drax... I want to see him! haha Searched in my room (Like I said... Heater fixed so room is toasty at 75F now) for the warmest spot on a Shelf (A Wide one no chance of falls) And surrounded it with little pretty things like Art I made and a Big Green Glass Emerald I have, Dragon statue... haha all stuff I may put in the final tank. Though the Emerald has a sharp point... On it's side might be cool then it's just Facets which aren't sharp. I'm going to make his home so colorful!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Post pics when you get it all set up!! I want to see it, and I'm sure everyone else wants to see your tank too!!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Post pics when you get it all set up!! I want to see it, and I'm sure everyone else wants to see your tank too!!


Well... as I said earlier, this is just the 'Motel' so to speak till he gets his new house since really I can't get him home till Sunday. 

Here are some pics though... of course everytime I got a good shot he'd start lowering his fins...

INTERESTING! There are dozens of tiny bubbles all along the waterline along the rim of the Vase! In one area in particular there are ALOT! 










































It's his RIGHT eye which looks swollen... hopefully these pics you can decipher it... haha he's VERY curious of the dragon statue (Actually an oil Burner) heeps lookin at it haha.

... *Watching him* Oh NOW he gets all playful with jetting around the vase. He goes back and forth and just stares at the stuff I got sitting around the vase. He seems to like the Jar of Red Scent beads haha, The dragon statue which is sorta his coloration guess he likes Red and Purple haha. ... now he's looking at the Emerald haha He's so funny!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Small confined quarters, ;D

Anyhow, as others have mentioned, get him a larger tank asap and in the meantime 100pct water changes every day should be the norm. Don't overfeed, he may look at you hungry but you must resist the urge not to feed him "just one more time".


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

scootshoot said:


> Small confined quarters, ;D
> 
> Anyhow, as others have mentioned, get him a larger tank asap and in the meantime 100pct water changes every day should be the norm. Don't overfeed, he may look at you hungry but you must resist the urge not to feed him "just one more time".


In Dorm I really don't have water to give him Except Tap, and... I don't have all those chemicals... >.< Anyway I could sorta ... Sorta clean the water or Make-Shift clean water... or least to not have it gross when I put him in his Permanent home on Sunday.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Bettas are considered to be the smartest aquarium fish. They are the only fish who can recognize their owners. Maybe your Betta even realizes you saved him. I heard one person say that Bettas can get so attached to their owners that they become depressed if they leave on vacation for awhile!


Seriously? Can they just tell when someone is there, or can they recognize one person from another? I thought I was insane when I thought my betta may actually know I'm there and want to interact with me. I told one coworker at work how much personality my betta had and he thought it was funny but asked how a fish could have personality. If only he could see my little guy!

I am discovering more and more myself about how unique these fish are. One of my bettas has such a vibrant personality I look forward to coming home from work and seeing him. He always swims to the front of his tank to look at me and tries to 'break' through the glass to get to me. It's very adorable and flattering!
My other one is very withdrawn and skittish.

Sorry to hijack this thread.

DormDrax, your setup may be small, but the decor at the bottom is BEAUTIFUL! I wish I had all that stuff to decorate my tank with. It's pretty! You seem to really care about your betta with all the concerns and effort you have put into your posts. Good luck with your betta care. I'm new myself and it's very fun!  This forum is a good place to come to because the people here are nice and informative so I know you will get lots of help!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

DazzleKitty said:


> Seriously? Can they just tell when someone is there, or can they recognize one person from another? I thought I was insane when I thought my betta may actually know I'm there and want to interact with me. I told one coworker at work how much personality my betta had and he thought it was funny but asked how a fish could have personality. If only he could see my little guy!
> 
> I am discovering more and more myself about how unique these fish are. One of my bettas has such a vibrant personality I look forward to coming home from work and seeing him. He always swims to the front of his tank to look at me and tries to 'break' through the glass to get to me. It's very adorable and flattering!
> My other one is very withdrawn and skittish.
> ...


No no Hijack away! You made SEVERAL points that I agree with. Drax I think already knows who I am at first (Literally 24hrs ago) he would back away from my hands if I put them near the vase. Now he doesn't mind and likes to get close. Also gets fascinated with stuff around the vase, he seems to look out at nearby stuff and just look at it for awhile. 

*Flails* GOD #$%*^&^%($*#@$%#%(@%# WHY DOES HE HAVE TO HAVE POPEYE BEFORE I EVEN GOT HIM! Otherwise I could say that he's already very much at home (aside from the fact that I have nothing for him.) and very healthy. With the light off his colors are MUCH more vibrant but the camera just can't pick it up >.< 

If you read other posts I comment how this weekend I plan on going crazy with setting up a large home for him at... my home and (If all goes well) have him in it by Sunday.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*Full Stop* 

Just read somewhere that Tap Water Left Overnight will rid itself of chlorine... is that true? 

*Light Bulb* Would (For a Temporary Solution) bottled water work from a Vending machine (let to warm first) We have Aquafina and Dasani in our vending Machines. I wouldn't ask something that I already feel will get me slapped but he gave me the hungry look >_< so I fed him. Then he laid down and fluttered off kicking up food bites I had missed with my bamboo tongs, also too small to get (Yeah for Over Priced Never Used Tea Utensils!) and the ghostly waste particles... UGH


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Might as well set it so I get some answers... 

Transportation from... well Dorm to house. Least Stressful method? 

1. Either... 40min Ride in Friends Sports Car (Called a Nissan Sylvia) which is very low to ground, feels every bump and he jerks it alot. So alot of vibration I think... but that would be tomorrow night so 3 days sooner than Sunday. 

2. Metro Link (train) so about an hour outside in the cold. Also could do it tomorrow. 

Just wait till Sunday. 

Do I keep him in vase or should I put him in something else for Travel? Would a cup be best? .... hahah I could put him in my Teapot which was made in Japan. .... it's way too rounded he'd be sloshed all over. Seems like the best thing is tall and narrow to lessen Sideways movement. 

......... Just tell me things I should know so I don't Botch this >_<


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok I'd go with bottled water until you can get some tap water treatment stuff,
they sell that chemical at Walmart if a petshop isn't nearby. 
Leaving tap out overnight won't get rid of toxic chloramines unfortunately, just chlorine.

I think maybe Dasani would be better...They add trace amounts of minerals & sodium
to it rather than Aquafina which has none of that. Hopefully, a more experienced fishkeeper
will say if any of these minerals are potentially harmful...but I doubt they are ??

I think the best way to transport him the car ride...which will have temp control & stop at lights where the water will level & he can grab air at those points. Whatever you put him in,
just make sure to stabilize it.  Don't need him rolling under the driver's foot. ;-) 
I put mine in a tall tupperwear container that fits into the flip open compartment between front seats perfectly. 

Good luck


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

If you ever do take the train you could always put him in a smaller container or bag and slip him under your coat to keep him warm. It may look funny but I've transported many a betta like that. Sometimes people stare but I just tell them I have a kitten underneath 

Yes, long and narrow is best. If you can find a small drinking cup (styrofoan or clear plastic) and put cellophane overtop, but make sure he has a breathing hole. It might splash a little but he'll be safe.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

The metrolink is heated so just stay away from the door and you will be ok. I'd avoid the Silvia, I'm a car person and my experience withthose cars is that they all think they are drifters (like fast and the furious) with hard suspension hard shifts and a supper noisy exhaust. My bettas hate my mustang gt for all the same reasons (it's a 1/4 mile drag racer).


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

It may be a small home, but we can tell you care and that you're trying hard to take care of Drax! I think he's decently happy anyways, it looks like he made a bubblenest on top of the water! 

I would open some bottled water and let that sit overnight to try to get some of the chemicals out of it. I've seen people dump their bettas into straight tap (I have some HORRIBLE betta owners on my floor...) and the fish are "ok".

So it think letting bottled water sit might be ok until you can get some water conditioner at walmart. Better than letting him get ammonia poisoning!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I want my chance to welcome u to the forum!
I read through the whole thread, U have a beautiful fish BTW and u seem to really care about him!

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok so here's the plan... 

(Doped up on Coffee (Alot) so it's going to be a doozy) 

Plans changed... taking Drax home tonight with my friend with the fast car. May be abit bumpy but I just feel the sooner he's in his permanent environment the less of a shock it will be. 

He seems ok today no more bubbles... Which is soo odd. He had made the bulk of the bubbles yesterday while with my friend... with his Vase Next to her Very Vibrant Red Male Betta 'Fred'. "They seemed strangely curious of eachother" (When I had left after dropping Drax off that morning) "When I got back from class, Drax was making all these bubbles." All the while... her Fred seemed very bored and bubble-less. I just find that odd. Am I perhaps paying TOO much attention to him? I don't tap the vase... even if I do bump the table like a true klutz now and again. So why no bubbles around me D: ???? 










He just seems entranced by the dragon statue! (Thats not the true water color... just bad yellow back lighting from a lamp behind a cloth) 










I still want to know what these stress lines are... I never see anything like stripes when he gets startled. 










These are the most fish friendly (Looking) containers I have... for a short Half Hour Drive what would be easiest... (I'm already sure of two you'll all huff at but who knows haha) 
As well as how do I ... get him into that container I don't want to hurt him! The vase is classic Flower vase with the slightly flared rim... meaning if I tried pouring him in he could miss the container. I dooo have small tea cups though... (Eastern Design so it's those small little ones meant for like 4ounces) could fish him out with those maybe then put him in something. 










A better view at these two things... the dragon he can't get enough of. 
Then the ... water oil... toy thing he likes to watch if I flip it over slowly so not to startle him when he's an inch away from it. 










I keep eyeing the Scent Bead holder... wondering if I just cleaned it with scolding water for awhile to get any chemicals out (I'm OCD on washing so it will probably be washed 3 times). It's a great size... but it was a scent thing... 

Forgot to take a picture of it but there are two stones in particular that Drax likes in the vase... a purple one and a peridot one. They sort of come together forming a 'V' shape where they touch and he seems to like to slowly glide or float into it like a parking place and nap now and then. 

LASTLY should I feed him before leaving or would it risk him feeling even more stressed when moving. 

I move him in about 7 hours so any advice and warning's should hurry haha.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Use that big white mug and the teacups to scoop him out of the vase. That's what I would use out of those items if I had to emergency transfer my fish 

Hold the mug on your lap and cover the top with your hand to keep it dark. Making it dark inside the container will reduce the stress of the bumpy ride, and holding him on your lap will prevent spills and make it less bumpy...


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

What about a large insulated mug? Of course you would have to punch holes in the lid for air!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree that mug looks to be your best option for a half hour transport


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmm... well it's time to start getting ready. 

... Cross your fingers and hold your breath!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Ahhhh!! Good luck!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Good luck with the transport! it's always a little nervewracking, but he should be fine!


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

my boy wannahockaloogie is a major bubblenester, yet i have never actually seen him build one until the other day, and thats only cause his divided 10 gal is shared with a female


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Well... 

Currently at my friends place... Actually DRUNK as hellllllll! 
BUT here like are some pictures of Drax when we dropped him off at my place before havinf fun. 










Getting him a new tank but here he is after a hella of a drive of so many pot holes! Before though was waiting in the FREEZING cold cuz friend said he was a few away... helf Drax in my jacket... for almost an hour. So anyway... here he is just minutes of being released into a WARM home with a plant. 










Took only a few minutes for him to sorta snap out of it. Had warm (Checked it with Thermo his dad had for BBQ but worked... May have been 83F but He probably liked that haha 










So there he made it haha.... tomorrow he may be in a tank...

Found out from RA's at Dorm that all the fish had been given DISTILLED WATER!!!
So changed his water... with that so will get good water with Conditioner later... 
But for now... Drax seems to LOVE his new home, which will be his (The house, the vase will be changed out for a Tank soon) Brought the stuff he liked along to comfort him, and managed to get him to eat. HE traveled fine. Honestly I think he just has a bad eye. But will get that salt soon and start gentle care on him... Since.....

Since now he's finally home.... ;-)


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Good job! Boy his right eye don't look too good.

Keep this thread going, I love your daily updates!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Yay, I'm glad he made it!  You better get some salt and a tank set up soon though, so you can start treating his eye 

Shew, it looks like popeye, treating sooner would be better than later, he could go blind in that eye!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Honestly not going to lie I think he already IS blind in that eye, he always has his left one turned to me when he's looking. I had given him clean water though so step one complete sorta haha... what kind of salt... how much if I wanted to salt the vase till I got the tank which will be tomorrow.... also the Plant... Good Choice?


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Aquarium Salt is your best bet, you can find it at any pet store that carries fish supplies... though from the goldfish forum I lurk on you can also apparently use kosher salt as long as it contains NO iodine. 

AQ salt would be best though... I personally use API.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

You can get aquarium salt at walmart or the pet store, whichever is more convenient for you! 

I don't think you'd know for sure if he was blind or not in that eye already, when the swelling goes down he might regain some vision in it. But you're right, he probably can't see well out of it right now!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> You can get aquarium salt at walmart or the pet store, whichever is more convenient for you!
> 
> I don't think you'd know for sure if he was blind or not in that eye already, when the swelling goes down he might regain some vision in it. But you're right, he probably can't see well out of it right now!


You'll all breath a sigh of relief because I bet several of you are waiting for... 

"Drax died :c ..." 

Nah hahaha I won't let that happen. He's chillin with me at my house. Checking Temp with a 'Taylor' BBQ Thermo (It's clean). It's really accurate! Temp is at 73F not bad but also have to think of my Dog who has that Fur Undercoat (Siberian Husky) can't make it much hotter or she complains haha. 

Would take pics BUT! Too lazy at the moment honestly BUT his eye... it's... it's (at first I thought it had fallen out!) but no! Swelling is about 90% gone just A TEENY bit redder than normal sticking out a bit but I may have the answer, this is how he looked originally when he was given to me the water change was fast and no time for the bubbles and gases in the water to go away... may have been that pressure thing. New water change... let the water sit... swelling going down. 

Currently? Few bubbles... scattered around. Had to cut pretty much all the roots off that plant. Cuz SOMEHOW he managed to get himself caught in every place possible. 

How can I tell if he's JUST really curious of whats outside the bowl and wants to get to it... or if he's like freaking out and wants to get out of the bowl. Every now and then just just swims into the glass like "RAAAA I'M GETTING NOWHERE!"


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Eat your hearts out 5G tank people, I think he'll survive just one more day in this Just painful and dreary cell (Sarcasm)



















His Eye! It's BETTER! 



















From previous pictures you can see I trimmed up the roots of the plant. How can you tell if they like a plant? He just stares and hovers around the roots like he's about to taste it... but never does..................................

I hate it when he sorta naps for a few minutes on the bottom. I mean he only does it for like 10 seconds is that all they need to sleep? 

(Only takes me like 3 seconds to upload pictures... my laptop has an SD carder built in haha)


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow! His eye does look better! Great job with him, he should be fine in there until you can get your tank set up 

I would try to put a heating pad under the vase if you have one, to keep him a bit warmer until you can get things set up


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmm...

Ok everyone start linking me what kind of stuff will need to get tonight...

Like... Kinds of Tanks I should look at ... going for 5Gal. 
Really I don't know what I want to get... 

So Start posting stuff and brands haha otherwise it will be me standing in a store looking at brands for 5 hours... going. "I DONT KNOOOOOOOOOW!"


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is a good 5 G ---- Walmart.com: Hawkeye 5 gal Tank Aquarium Kit: Fish

AND...I am so peeved...I bought 6 a week ago when it was $30....Now it's only $19!!! 
I've never seen these for sale in an actual Walmart though, online only. 

Water Conditioner.... 
Aquarium Water Quality & Conditioners: Seachem Prime Water Conditioner

Heater....
Aquarium Heaters: Marineland Visi-Therm Heaters
The Theo 25W is on backorder otherwise I'd recommend that one....You don't have to get 
everything from Foster Smith but it's only $8 flat rate shipping no matter how much you buy 

You have a thermometer, you might want more gravel (but having none is Ok too),
and I'm sure you will see lots of decoration that look awesome.

www.PetBlvd.com <---- Cheaper for decorations than petco/petsmart usually...

Hope this helps!

Edit : I think this bubbler is sweeeet..... http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/BRP00402.html


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

The hawkeye is sold out online, but petsmart has a 10 gallon kit for $19.99 if you get the petperks card, it's the tank, hood and filter so all you need is decorations and a heater... Might be bigger than you are looking for though. 
Walmart stores have a 5 gallon kit for $30 in stores, it's a standArd rectangle tank


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I just received my 3rd tank like this from Wal-Mart:

http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...+5+gal.&ic=48_0&Find=Find&search_constraint=0

and I LOVE them!!! They come with everything except the heater (a 25 watt submersible, adjustable heater is the best way to go). Sadly, it is out of stock on-line, but maybe they still have them in stores?

Well, DARN - just saw they aren't sold in stores. 

Ok - the Tetra 5 gal. seems to be available:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aquarium-Starter-Kit-5-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653

I also own one of these & same deal - only need to purchase the heater, but I changed out the incandescent bulb for a fluorescent one.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Good to see Drax is improving! Warm clean water & some salt always helps a lot!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Another heater option:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-JEBO-Aquari...main_0&var=&hash=item895f055077#ht_3042wt_989

"Jebo" isn't a "NAME" heater, but I own two of them (25 watt) and they work as well as any name brand I have ever used. Purchased them from this seller and he ships fast. At $15.49 in the door, you can't go wrong, IMO!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey and if you see any heaters at a store (or anything really) that look opened & tampered with,
ask nicely for a discount, they usually will do it  Heaters are often on the clearance rack. 
Also, Craigslist has deals to be found..people moving that don't want to lug a tank around....they may have cracks so watch out, and need to be bleached...might be more of a headache than a new one. The 10G glass kits are reasonable too...you'll probably want another betta soon! hehe They are addiictive....:shock:


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah I am known as the girl with the puffer fish as i couldnt leave all of my fish friends at home XD lol. Betta are a great dorm friend. Many people have been coming to me asking me what to get usually I send them out to buy themselves a critter keeper for a tank and maybe one of the small air pump powered filters if they really want to go all out, then plants like java fern, or anubias are great. The key is keeping the water clean when it comes down to it. Be sure to go out and get a dechlorinator for the water or leave it to sit 24 hrs before putting it in, and aquarium freshwater salt never hurt if your willing to spend it but its not needed. Just clean 1/4 the water every week and he should do great  And if you do move him over into the critter keeper just make sure to move the water hes in right now with him cause it will hopefully have beneficial bacteria so the tank wont cycle. I have wasted so much money on fish lol not good for college I have been bitten by the aquarium bug.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Actually you really do need to use a dechlorinator.. I believe Adastra has said several times that while certain things with leave the water after 24 hours, heavy metals and chloramines can take weeks (if they even evaporate out) to safely diminish.

Also, water changes really depend on tank size... with the size that she'll likely end up with it needs to be cleaned at -least- twice a week, three times would be better... though I think everyone else has mostly covered that already.

A critter keeper with no filter also won't cycle, the beneficial bacteria live inside the filter medium, mostly.. some are present in gravel, but not enough to have a full cycle.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Capricorn said:


> Actually you really do need to use a dechlorinator.. I believe Adastra has said several times that while certain things with leave the water after 24 hours, heavy metals and chloramines can take weeks (if they even evaporate out) to safely diminish.


I never knew that I run water through a carbon filter because my water is so hard but I have never actually tried leaving water sitting.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

If you read my posts in 'Tank For Drax?' 
You'll see I got him a Tank, a nice one, kinda expensive but the sales guy at Petsmart ... sorta Sold my dad on the idea for a bigger tank and... that being said I liked that sales guy haha. He actually was very helpful and probably one of the few sales people who seemed to care about the fish's. Saw him netting some Gold Fish for a couple and he took alot of loving care with getting the fish out, I gave him one of those 'Nods of Approval' hahaha.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*UPDATE*

Well my mom called this morning... (NO DRAX ISN'T DEAD DANGIT!)
She tried feeding him flakes... he spit them all out... 
She tried feeding him pellets... he spit them all out... 
Apparently she said he looks really good though always sorta having his fins half raised (So not clumped), really enjoying the tank and exploring it... apparently she says he's always on the right side of the tank... which is the Turbulent side ... I wonder why he likes that side (It has the Intake for the filter which has a Death Suction, and the Outake seems to move to the right side of the tank leaving the left side rather peaceful... still moving but not much). 

Why would Drax be spitting everything out? *Snickers* Maybe he doesn't trust my mother? Hahahaha


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> *UPDATE*
> apparently she says he's always on the right side of the tank... which is the Turbulent side ... I wonder why he likes that side


Here is the answer to your question. Youtube clip courtesy of another poster on this board who was wondering how his Betta kept getting into his filter canister. With the suggestion of other posters, he planted a hidden video while he was away.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYsZ7ynQuzo


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wanted to let you know that the have 5 gallon tanks at walmart for $29.97. The come with hood, light, filter, and of course, the tank. You just need a heater, thermometer, decorations, gravel, and dechlorinater. =)


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

scootshoot said:


> Here is the answer to your question. Youtube clip courtesy of another poster on this board who was wondering how his Betta kept getting into his filter canister. With the suggestion of other posters, he planted a hidden video while he was away.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYsZ7ynQuzo


Drax isn't getting in the filter... he's just always in the turbulent side of the tank... Maybe he just likes the water movement? My mom says he isn't getting sucked into the intake. My filter is enclosed fully. And the only space he could jump out is filled with vines. 

Check 'Tank For Drax' I already got a 10Gal tank with filter, Heater etc.


----------

